# loose wing at airshow



## sunny91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## Amsel (Mar 12, 2009)

Scary!!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those wings snapped off cleanly.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2009)

Must be many years old now. Clearly exceeded design limits and then some.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2009)

Sure looks that way, Matt. I remember a retired Navy Chief I used to work with used to say "Dumb ain't cheap".


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Dumb can be deadly.....

Charles


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 13, 2009)

This is not good! When you loose your wings at low altitude, God will be giving you new ones very quickly. 

I guess the only good news is the plane went in inverted nose first. The pilot/crew must have been killed instantly.

Bill G.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2009)

Certainly wasn't healthy. Don't want to skimp out when building an aircraft.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

After the wings came off, it took about 12 seconds to hit the ground. That's
a long time when you're waiting to die !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2009)

ccheese said:


> After the wings came off, it took about 12 seconds to hit the ground. That's
> a long time when you're waiting to die !!
> 
> Charles



Indeed, I was thinking the same thing Charles. 
I have experienced this once in my life. Flying over the handlebars of my Motorcycle and through the air, with the only though in my head is that I am about to die. Not a good feeling at all. I still have to pull over after seeing a particularly nasty accident and calm my nerves. 
Not a good video to watch.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep. Not a happy last few moments.

TO


----------

